# posición de los adverbios direccionales en la frase



## davlar

Hola, muy buenas a todos.

Me preguntaba si podrían ayudarme con estas frases.
Si se puede escribir estas dos alternativas:
- Ich weiß nicht, wo er das Buch hingelegt hat.
- Ich weiß nicht, wohin er das Buch gelegt hat.

¿por qué no se pueden estas dos?:

- Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch hingekommen ist.
- Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist.

Se supone que la segunda no es correcta. Me gustaría por favor, si alguien sería tan amable de aclarármelo.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Cliff Barnes

quién dice que no se puede escribir las ultimas dos?



> Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch hingekommen ist.



La segunda es menos común pero también correcta.


----------



## davlar

Hola Cliff. Gracias por tu respuesta. Me refería a la segunda.
Lo encontre en unos apuntes de gramática. La razón que argumenta el autor es la siguiente:
"Los adverbios hin y her se pueden añadir al adverbio wo y formar compuestos. Los dos elementos pueden ir juntos formando un compuesto, o separados en la oración. Cosa que no es posible cuando se trata de adverbios pronominales o cuando el hin no forma una unidad léxica con el verbo"

Y a continuación pone el ejemplo con las dos frases que escribí. Indica que la primera es correcta y la segunda "no" en base a lo que acabo de escribir. Viene a decir que en esa frase (Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist.) no puede separarsr el hin del verbo. Desconozco si es por estar en participio...Ando un poco perdido y la verdad que necesitaba un poco de ayuda. No entiendo por qué con el verbo hinlegen se puede hacer y con el hinkommen no.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## bwprius

davlar said:


> - Ich weiß nicht, wo er das Buch hingelegt hat.
> - Ich weiß nicht, wohin er das Buch gelegt hat.



En la frase 1, "hin" parece ser prefijo de "legen". En la frase 2, "legen" no tiene prefijo.

Y si decimos: "Wohin legst du das Buch?" o "Wo legst du das Buch hin?" (esta segunda variante, según un doctor en Germánicas, no es 100% correcta). me atrevo a decir que en la frase 1, "hin" debería separarse de "legen": "Ich weiß nicht, wo er das Buch hin gelegt hat." ya que el "hin" es, en realidad, parte del "wo" y no de "legen".

El verbo "hinkommen" puede tener, entre otros, el significado de "acabar en un sitio (sin intención)" o "extraviarse".

Por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase: "Wo kann das Buch nur hingekommen sein?" (especialmente, en frases donde hay un "nur" que expresa duda e incredulidad).

En cambio: "Wohin kann das Buch nur gekommen sein?" parece significar que el libro, por propia voluntad y movimiento, ha venido a un sitio.


No sé si me explico: en la frase "Wo kann das Buch nur hingekommen sein?", el "hin" es el prefijo de un verbo. En cambio "Wo hast du das Buch hin gelegt? / Wohin hast du das Buch gelegt?", "hin" es parte del interrogativo "wohin", pero no es prefijo de ningún verbo.

También existe el verbo "(sich) hinlegen". Pero significa "acostar(se)".

Alguien me ha entendido? Y está, incluso, de acuerdo?


----------



## davlar

Hola bwprius. 
Muchas gracias por tu prolija respuesta. Es muy instructiva por cierto. Un matiz:

- Ich habe das Buch auf deinen Tisch hingelegt.

Esta frase la he oido en mi dia a dia un millón de veces. ¿Me dices en serio que el verbo "hinlegen" no existe y que el prefijo "hin" no existe como parte del verbo legen?

A ver si alguien más se anima a participar.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

*hinlegen:*
etwas an eine bestimmte Stelle/an einen bestimmten Platz *"legen"*

Ich habe das Buch* hingelegt*. *(aus der Hand gelegt)*
Ich habe ihm das Buch* hingelegt** (jemandem etwas hinlegen)*
Ich habe das Buch auf deinen Tisch *gelegt.*
Was ist mit dem Buch passiert, das ich gestern* hier hingelegt habe ?*
Ich habe das Buch* dorthin gelegt* - auf den Tisch

Ich hab ihm eine Zettel* hingelegt
*
Ich habe das Buch auf deinen Tisch* hingelegt.*

*Diese Ausdrucksweise ist nicht falsch*. Allerdings wird die Variante mit dem „hin“ nur dann verwendet, wenn ein wenig Nachdruck erzeugt werden soll.

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Agradecer la aportación de Tonerl. Muy instructivo las distintas acepciones de "hinlegen" que no conocía.
Me gustaría volviendo sobre mi pregunta original, si alguien más me podía dar su opinión y si están de acuerdo con bwprius.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

Me he vuelto a leer la explicación de bwprius.
Una pregunta. ¿Cuáles de estas frases serían correctas por favor?:

- Wohin hast du fahren?
- Wo hast du hin fahren?
- Wo hast du hinfahren?
- Wohin hast du hinfahren?

El problema es que buscas en el diccionario "hinfahren" y te aparece tal cual. Esto me llevaría a pensar que el "hin" es prefijo de fahren. Sin embargo según la explicación de bwprius no sería prefijo sino parte del adverbio wohin. No me aclaro cuando es prefijo o cuando pertenece al adverbio, o ¿acaso puede ser las dos cosas a la vez?
bwprius ¡socorro! échame una mano compañero...me estoy haciendo un lío...

Muchas gracias im Voraus.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> Wohin hast du fahren?
> Wo hast du hin fahren?
> Wo hast du hinfahren?
> Wohin hast du hinfahren?



_*hinfahren (Person) *_
llevar
conducir

_*hinfahren (Dinge) *_
llevar
transportar

Wohin hast du fahren?
*Wohin „fährst“ du ?*

*„Da“* musst du unbedingt einmal *„hinfahren“. *
*„Dahin“ musst du* unbedingt einmal "*fahren"*. 
Ich war sehr traurig darüber, dass sie mich alleine *„hinfahren“* ließ.
_Sie beschloss, *„irgendwohin zu fahren“ *_
Es lohnt sich nicht *„dort hinzufahren“ etc...
*
Saludos


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta Tonerl pero he planteado mal mi pregunta...mis disculpas...

Zweiter Versuch  

¿Cuáles de estas frases serían correctas por favor?:

- Wohin bist du fahren?
- Wo bist du hin fahren?
- Wo bist du hinfahren?
- Wohin bist du hinfahren?

El problema es que buscas en el diccionario "hinfahren" y te aparece tal cual. Esto me llevaría a pensar que el "hin" es prefijo de fahren. Sin embargo según la explicación de bwprius no sería prefijo sino parte del adverbio wohin. No me aclaro cuando es prefijo o cuando pertenece al adverbio, o ¿acaso puede ser las dos cosas a la vez?
bwprius ¡socorro! échame una mano compañero...me estoy haciendo un lío...

Muchas gracias im Voraus.

davlar


----------



## Cliff Barnes

lamentablemente ninguna.

El preterito perfecto requiere el participio del verbo, como en espanol.

Wohin bist du gefahren?
Wo bist du hingefahren?


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por el apunte Cliff.
A ver si a la tercera va la vencida...madre mia que desastre soy. Perdonarme. Mi intencion era incluir el participio. Lo hice sin pensar:

- Wohin bist du gefahren?
- Wo bist du hin gefahren?
- Wo bist du hingefahren?
- Wohin bist du hingefahren?

El problema es que buscas en el diccionario "hinfahren" y te aparece tal cual. Esto me llevaría a pensar que el "hin" es prefijo de fahren. Sin embargo según la explicación de bwprius no sería prefijo sino parte del adverbio wohin. No me aclaro cuando es prefijo o cuando pertenece al adverbio, o ¿acaso puede ser las dos cosas a la vez?

Mis disculpas nuevamente.

davlar


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Muchas gracias por el apunte Cliff.
> A ver si a la tercera va la vencida...madre mia que desastre soy. Perdonarme. Mi intencion era incluir el participio. Lo hice sin pensar:
> 
> - Wohin bist du gefahren? (1)
> - Wo bist du hin gefahren?(2)
> - Wo bist du hingefahren?(3)
> - Wohin bist du hingefahren?  ?) (4)
> 
> El problema es que buscas en el diccionario "hinfahren" y te aparece tal cual. Esto me llevaría a pensar que el "hin" es prefijo de fahren. Sin embargo según la explicación de bwprius no sería prefijo sino parte del adverbio wohin. No me aclaro cuando es prefijo o cuando pertenece al adverbio, o ¿acaso puede ser las dos cosas a la vez?
> 
> Mis disculpas nuevamente.
> 
> davlar


Hola  davlar,

En (1) el verbo es fahren, en (3) el verbo es hinfahren. La (4) no suena bien, pero no puedo decir por qué.

Un saludo muy cordial


----------



## davlar

Hola osa, me alegro de verte por aquí. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Solo un apunte por favor, ¿por qué si la siguente frase es correcta:

- Wo hast du das Buch hin gelegt?

no se puede hacer lo mismo con:

- Wo bist du hin gefahren?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> - Wo hast du das Buch hin gelegt?


Para mí, esta oración no es correcta.
"hingelegt" aquí es el participio de "hinlegen" y "hin" y "gelegt" se escriben juntos.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias osa.
Pero esta frase:
- Wohin has du das Buch gelegt?
¿si sería correcta no?

A ver si puedo abusar de tu confianza y puedes ayudarme y de paso cerrar estw hilo.

Mi pregunta original del post era por qué se puede separar el "hin" del "wo" en estas frases y escribirse junto o separado sin cambiar el significado:

- Ich weiß nicht, wo er das Buch hingelegt hat.
- Ich weiß nicht, wohin er das Buch gelegt hat.

y sin embargo en estas no se puede, siendo la última frase incorrecta?:

- Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch hingekommen ist (correcta)
- Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist.(incorrecta)

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## osa_menor

Ya he pensado sobre el tema, pero no estoy segura. La segunda oración no funciona, porque un libro no puede venir. En la primera oración, el verbo es _hinkommen_, en el sentido que bwprius escribió:


bwprius said:


> El verbo "hinkommen" puede tener, entre otros, el significado de "acabar en un sitio (sin intención)" o "extraviarse".


----------



## davlar

Gracias osa por tu aclaración.

davlar


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> Ya he pensado sobre el tema, pero no estoy segura. La segunda oración no funciona, porque un libro no puede venir. En la primera oración, el verbo es _hinkommen_, en el sentido que bwprius escribió:



Dos preguntas por favor para por mi parte cerrar el hilo.

¿Sería correcta la frase: "Wo kommt das Buch hin?"?

Entiendo, según los comentarios hasta ahora vistos, que esta frase: "Wohin kommt das Buch?" no sería correcta.
- No entiendo por qué no se puede unir el "hin" al "wo".
En cualquier caso decir que esta frase "Wohin kommst das Buch?" aparece en las búsquedas de google.de.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## bwprius

Wo kommt das Buch hin? es correcto. 

El significado es "dónde va el/este libro?" en el sentido (también existente en la frase española que acabo de escribir) de "cuál es su sitio correcto?" "hinkommen" puede signficar, también, "pertenecer, deber colocarse". Aparte del significado de "acabar en un sitio (sin intención)" o "extraviarse" (que mencioné arriba en el post #4).

Wohin kommt das  Buch? también se podría entender como "dónde debe colocarse el libro?" pero el uso de "wohin" en la mayoría de las frases es el de movimiento hacia un lugar.


----------



## davlar

Hola bwprius. Muchas gracias por tu aclaración.
Cuando dices que "hinkommen" significa cual es su sitio correcto ¿es el mismo significado que "acabar en"?
En español "acabar en" implica movimiento entonces tendría sentido el uso de "Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist" queriendo decir "no sé adónde (wohin) ha ido a parar el libro". Estoy un poco despistado perdona mi insistencia.

Muchad gracias.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## bwprius

hinkommen significa, entre otras cosas:

- acaber en (un sitio) SIN intención, extraviarse, o 
- pertenecer a (un sitio) más bien CON intención, 

DEPENDIENDO del contexto.

Wo kommt das Buch hin? = Dónde va este libro? 

Wo ist bloß das Buch hingekommen? = Dónde diablos habrá terminado este libro?

"Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist." que escribes, no lo considero correcto. Lo propio sería "Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch hingekommen ist."


hinkommen (acabar en, extraviarse) se usa mucho con el Perfekt

hinkommen (pertenecer a) se usa mucho con el Präsens


----------



## davlar

Hola bwprius. Te agradezco tu respuesta. Solo me gustaría entender por qué mi frase no es correcta. ¿Te importaría explicármelo?

- Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist.

Muchas gracias.

davlar.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

davlar said:


> Solo me gustaría entender por qué mi frase no es correcta.



A mí tambien


----------



## Tonerl

*Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*acabar en: *
landen in
hinauslaufen auf 
wandern in

*ir a parar:*
hinkommen
geraten

*landen in:*
in der Klapsmühle landen
*acabar en el manicomio *

*wandern in: *
ins Gefängnis wandern 
*acabar en la cárcel*

der Brief ist gleich in den Papierkorb gewandert 
*la carta fue a parar en seguida a la papelera *

In der Tat, ich weiß nicht, wo mein Buch gelandet/hingekommen ist
In der Tat, ich weiß nicht wohin ich mein Buch gelegt habe
*De hecho, no sé a dónde fue a parar mi libro*

Saludos








*



*


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist



Discrepo.

Ich weiß nicht, wohin das Buch gekommen ist. - es, en mi opinión, la respuesta a la pregunta: Wohin ist das Buch gekommen? (es decir, hacía dónde se ha desplazado el libro, por sus propios medios?).

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch hingekommen ist. - es, en mi opinión, la respuesta a la pregunta: Wo ist das Buch (bloß) hingekommen? (es decir, dónde estará ese libro, dónde habrá terminado ese libro?)

Es decir, la diferencia radica en el carácter gramatical que adquiere "hin" en función de su posición: una vez (wohin) es parte de la partícula interrogativa, otra vez es parte del verbo hinkommen. Y como ya hemos visto, kommen significa una cosa, hinkommen significa otras cosas (según el contexto).


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestro tiempo y dedicación.

Supongo que la solución es que ambos tenéis razón. En mi opinión creo que bwprius defiende una postura más técnica y gramatical y Cliff un poco más el lenguaje real, ordinario o "de la calle".
¡Por dios!...no quiero que nadie se me enfade. Es solo mi opinión.

He de decir que aquí en mi trabajo, he preguntado por ambas frases y por unanimidad me han dicho todos, que ambas frases son correctas pero que no usarían el verbo "hinkommen", en cambio sí el "landen" --> Ich weiß nicht, wo das Buch gelandet ist.

Supongo que del hecho de poder sustituir el verbo "hinkommen" por "landen" se infiere que no puede haber un "wohin" ya que éste implica movimiento y por lo que se pregunta en realidad, es por una situación de un objeto. Esto implica irremediablemente usar "wo" y daría la razón a bwprius. El lenguaje de la calle ya es otro cantar...

En cualquier caso, agradecer nuevamente la ayuda prestada.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> *Muchas gracias a los* dos por vuestro tiempo y dedicación.


----------

